# California Zephyr, What is the order of the cars? & dining



## Scott (Jul 10, 2015)

We are traveling Lincoln Nebraska to Salt Lake City and back on the California Zypher, I am trying to find information on what the order of the cars is. We are going coach on the Westbound train, and have a bedroom on the Eastbound trip home. I was amazed it was only 190 dollars more for the bedroom(not roomette) then the available coach fare. That is a no brainer. On the return trip reservation it does list the car number and bedroom C.

I am guessing that the sleeping cars are on one side of the dining and sightseer lounge, and the coach on the other. A couple weeks ago when I was just considering this tirp I found a great depiction online of the train configuration, but have searched and searched and can't find it again.

Also with our sleeper service I realize we get meals included, but is there a limit? Example at breakfast can I order the omelet entrée and a side of meat, for lunch and dinner can I get the entrée, and salad and dessert? I can't find any info on this. Any links for either of my questions is greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone, All Aboard


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 10, 2015)

No limits on dining, and the zephyr usually runs with coaches closer to the engines and sleepers on the end of the train.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is a link for a virtual tour of superliners.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 10, 2015)

.... and here is a link (which may be outdated) to consist listings.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2015)

The Zephyr runs three Sleeping Cars in the Summer between Chicago and Emeryville ( plus the Transdorm which is behind the Baggage Car)). They are on the back of the train next to the Diner, then the Sightseer Lounge and the Coaches which are behind the Transdorm on the front of the consist.


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2015)

The exception to "no limits" on your sleeper/dining car meals is alcoholic beverages which are not included.


----------



## willem (Jul 10, 2015)

"No limits" does not extend to ordering two main courses, as far as I know. So, yes, you can get side orders and such, and I regularly get two beverages, but I would expect the server would refuse to serve two omelettes to me at breakfast, no matter how hungry I was. Also, as noted, alcohol is always extra.


----------



## PaulM (Jul 11, 2015)

Sleeper location seems to be seasonal, or at least changes from time to time.

Middle of June they were on the rear. Last January up front.


----------

